# Pedigree? Yes? No?



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

I was feeding my puppy Nature's recipe for about a month, but she always seems to have diarrhea, so thought I'd try something new. Has anyone heard of bad reviews about pedigree? I just few it to Misha today for the first time.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes. Pedigree is a very low-quality food. I would check www.dogfoodadvisor.com to find a more highly-rated food. A lot of people here like Taste of the Wild.


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

hamandeggs said:


> Yes. Pedigree is a very low-quality food. I would check www.dogfoodadvisor.com to find a more highly-rated food. A lot of people here like Taste of the Wild.


Alright! Thank you.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

when i have tried mine on the "high quality" foods they have always had issues (bad coats, loose/many stools, lack of energy, etc)....they eat Purina One and have for a long time and do great......i know it's supposed to be a "crap food" but it works for mine.....that said, i would never feed Pedigree, Dog Chow, or anything else along those lines (corn/grain based)....you could try that.....


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I like Solid Gold a lot and I also like Blue Buffalo Wilderness. I like to feed grain free.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I recommend Diamond Foods Naturals - its inexpensive, and has good safe easy to digest ingredients.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Pedigree is like feeding a dog Twinkies or French fries as their regular diet. 

If your current kibble is making your dog sick, you may want to feed a different protein source, such as fish or lamb (Nature's Recipe is chicken based, I think?), or go to a grain free kibble (some dogs are sensitive to grains). Acana is a good food, and it comes in several varieties. Blue Buffalo is also a good food. Both come in both grain and grain free varieties. These foods may be more expensive, but you will feed less of it, because they're more nutrient dense. In fact, if you overfeed, it can cause diahrrea. You can also add a spoonful of plain pumpkin (NOT pumpkin pie filling) to the food. The fiber helps firm things up.

If you can't afford these brands, you might try Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Some people have had good luck with this food. You can get it at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Pedigree is not a good food. Look at Fromm classics or their God, Annamaet, Earthborn


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Years ago I fed my dogs pedigree, then I switched to Iams and then I went to Eagle Pack and I've been with Eagle Pack for several years...its not grain free, but three different vets recommended it, its all natural. I was recently going to switch to grain free and the vet advised me against it, he said if the food you give them now is not a problem, don't try to fix something that is not broke.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

luvmyfurballs said:


> Years ago I fed my dogs pedigree, then I switched to Iams and then I went to Eagle Pack and I've been with Eagle Pack for several years...its not grain free, but three different vets recommended it, its all natural. I was recently going to switch to grain free and the vet advised me against it, he said if the food you give them now is not a problem, don't try to fix something that is not broke.


Sound Advice from the Vet.


----------



## saharazin (Jun 15, 2011)

Info on recall: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/pedigree-dog-food-recall/


----------



## AmandaG30 (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to feed that brand, but my dogs now eat Natural Balance with no problems. The results are fantastic including regular digestion, shiny coats and no more gas.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Pedigree is crap. I'd go with Blue Wilderness, TOTW or Wellness Core. Definitely switch the protein source, so if the current food is chicken based, try lamb or fish or duck. Dogs can also be allergic to grains, so a grain free food of a different protein source would be what I'd try for a dog with constant diarrhea. 

You have had her checked for parasites, right? Giardia and worms can cause diarrhea and switching foods won't help that at all.


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> Pedigree is crap. I'd go with Blue Wilderness, TOTW or Wellness Core. Definitely switch the protein source, so if the current food is chicken based, try lamb or fish or duck. Dogs can also be allergic to grains, so a grain free food of a different protein source would be what I'd try for a dog with constant diarrhea.
> 
> You have had her checked for parasites, right? Giardia and worms can cause diarrhea and switching foods won't help that at all.


Yeah she's been checked for all that stuff! It was the food. She's pooping normally with pedigree, but once she's done with this bag I'll switch to one of the recommended brands.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

MishaMeesh said:


> Yeah she's been checked for all that stuff! It was the food. She's pooping normally with pedigree, but once she's done with this bag I'll switch to one of the recommended brands.


You'll want to start the switch before she's done -- mix the new food in 25% to 75% old for a week, the 50/50, then 75% new 25% old, then all new. This will help to reduce stomach upset from new food.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I fed Pedigree years ago before all these super-foods came out. The dogs did fine on it. I don't buy into the most expensive, highest protein foods as being the best foods. Within reason of leaving out the truly crappy foods, It's what works for your dogs wwithin your budget. Ya have to try different things. Taste of the Wild, for example is highly rated, yet it made both of my dogs lick their paws raw. Horizon was too rich and gave them the runs. (Just a couple of the many foods i've tried) I now feed Innova. It's medium priced, medium protein and not much clean up. It's worked out to be best food for the 2 dogs that I currently have.


----------



## ObersteSchnauzer (Jul 6, 2012)

If you have a tractor supply company around you they sell a brand called 4Health (I think it's made by diamond too) and I have found that to be very similar to Taste of the Wild (which I used to feed) and a lot cheaper. My dogs all do very well on it and they don't have diarrhea on it which makes me happy because my one dog has a sensitive system and gets it really easy.


----------



## coreysmom (Jul 6, 2012)

Dogs can be allergic to almost anything, just like us. Diarrhea can be caused by an allergic reaction to something in the food, but some foods can be too rich for some dogs and cause diarrhea. Pedigree is on the low end of the food chain, but if your dog has firm stools, a good coat and is doing well, then feed your dog Pedigree.
If you choose to change foods, I would do some homework on which food you want to feed. Not every food is right for every dog and just because they are expensive and well known, doesn't mean it is the right food for you and your dog!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

ObersteSchnauzer said:


> If you have a tractor supply company around you they sell a brand called 4Health (I think it's made by diamond too) and I have found that to be very similar to Taste of the Wild (which I used to feed) and a lot cheaper. My dogs all do very well on it and they don't have diarrhea on it which makes me happy because my one dog has a sensitive system and gets it really easy.


Gah, why do so many people think this? Who is spreading this rumor?? I'm really interested in knowing.

4health is a perfectly fine food but it's not really very similar to taste of the wild at all. It is grain inclusive while totw is grain free. It's lower in protein and fat and higher in carbohydrates. 4health is comparable to diamond naturals, whole earth farms and many other middle of the road grain inclusive foods that still exclude wheat and corn. Taste of the wild is comparable to earthborn grain free, wellness core, and blue buffalo wilderness.

Like I said, I don't mean to dissuade anyone from feeding 4health, but I do think inaccurate comparisons should be addressed because it's best for people to truly understand what they are feeding and be able to make informed decisions.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ed White said:


> Dr. Tim's should be on your list. Annamaet is very solid too, just that its hard to find and the on-line prices are high.
> 
> PetFlow has Dr. Tim's at a very good price.


Never even heard of the food. Heard of Dr. Harveys, not this one but I will look at it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ramble On Rose said:


> I fed Pedigree years ago before all these super-foods came out. The dogs did fine on it. I don't buy into the most expensive, highest protein foods as being the best foods. *Within reason of leaving out the truly crappy foods, It's what works for your dogs wwithin your budget*. Ya have to try different things.


 Problem is, Pedigree IS one of the "truly crappy foods". Maybe it used to be better, idk. But the ingredients are terrible. Identical to Ol' Roy, actually. Hard to get much crappier.

Some dogs don't do well on the really high-protein foods. But something middle-of-the-road. . .no food coloring, no "meat and bone meal", something that actually has real meat in the first few ingredients, would be much better than Pedigree.


----------



## ObersteSchnauzer (Jul 6, 2012)

I know of a worse food. I have only seen it once and haven't seen anything more terrible than that. Appitito dog food....sooooooooooo bad. I can't even find a list of the ingredients online. It's like $22 for 100lbs. Yaaaa.


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

Pedigree is horrible. My mother has fed this crap to her dogs for years, nasty coats, horrible health issues and three that have died, died of cancer. I have tried to get her to stop feeding this crap but she is stuck in her ways. Please do not feed this brand with its mystery meat ingredients...


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions! I now have my little Misha on Nature's Balance, and she loves it!<3 So thank you for the information and options of brands! Very helpful!


----------

